# Tips needed for a DIY steel wheel refurb



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a set of slightly rusty steel wheels for my 4x4 which need perking up. Ill have to mask the tyres off and paint them like that, not after a pro job obviously! 

I'm thinking degrease, wire brush and light sand before priming and painting? 

Otherwise any thoughts on the hammerite direct to rust spray paints which don't need primer or laquer etc?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Exact how you have described I did the same thing for my project 375

rub down to remove all signs of rust etc

so from : - ( Even used quite coarse sandpaper for this )










a few coats of hammerite direct to rust ( no primer etc needed and it fills any sanding marks etc really well ) > mask around rim:










And the finished job:










Overall look.










An easy fix that that takes a day for all 4 wheels and is holding up well 8 months or so later.

:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice work there bouncer :thumb: Did you use a hammered finish paint for them?


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

That's awesome bouncer thanks mate!! You did a great job on those! 
How many cans of hammerite did you get through?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

kempe said:


> Nice work there bouncer :thumb: Did you use a hammered finish paint for them?


Yes, gave a slight mottled look which settles nice on the wheel :thumb:



minibbb said:


> That's awesome bouncer thanks mate!! You did a great job on those!
> How many cans of hammerite did you get through?


2 cans should do it - Just was Hammerite silver direct to rust. - If you want to give em a good coating, just get another can.

As soon as you spray it on the wheel it gives a nice finish which straight away fills any imperfections etc, which from a spray can is pretty decent.

For the recovery of just steel wheels used on a daily / cheapy etc I'd certainly recommend this method. - and if it needs doing agian 6 months later - all it costs is a can of spray.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Sounds just the job cheers matey!! Ill stick some pics up when they're done but having to hold out for some slightly better weather, its horrible out there this week  

I'm taking the wheels to be balanced so hopefully they can put the weights on the inside of the rim to tidy them up. 

If my wheels look half as good as yours ill be happy!!!


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

another good tip for the prep is to let air out of the tyre and slot playing cards in betweeen the tyre and the rim, helps stop overspray going through onto the tyre etc.

like this

http://www.smartrepairsupplies.co.uk/Alloy-wheel-masking-cards


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

PrestigeChris said:


> another good tip for the prep is to let air out of the tyre and slot playing cards in betweeen the tyre and the rim, helps stop overspray going through onto the tyre etc.
> 
> like this
> 
> http://www.smartrepairsupplies.co.uk/Alloy-wheel-masking-cards


Have used this methed myself in the past , I let down the tyres a bit and made a template with plywood which I cut into two halves , then fitted them round the rim and simply taped the two halves together, much easier than taping up a whole tyre which takes ages .


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Jay, if you turned up in that, I would laugh hard at you, and I don't care how big you are ..


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

dooka said:


> Jay, if you turned up in that, I would laugh hard at you, and I don't care how big you are ..


:lol: > :lol:

eeerrrm - see your point.









Actually it's a little runaround Mrs B uses > as she's only 4ft 10 ( bless ) it's fine


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

PrestigeChris said:


> another good tip for the prep is to let air out of the tyre and slot playing cards in betweeen the tyre and the rim, helps stop overspray going through onto the tyre etc.
> 
> like this
> 
> http://www.smartrepairsupplies.co.uk/Alloy-wheel-masking-cards


What a great tip thanks mate! Do I need to deflate the tyre completely?


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Did my set today, all seemed to go v well and needed two cans in the end. Temperature outside wasnt as warm as I'd hoped and the wheels are still tacky, I'm not fitting them for a week though so plenty of time to dry hard! The hammered finish paint leaves a lovely stippled finish which hides any pitting/rust damage very well, I now can't tell the difference between the rough couple of wheels and the better ones! Paint came from amazon for £8.50 a can as opposed to the £13 in B&Q. Refurb for £17 so can't complain!

From this








To this


----------

